# Keep spiders, etc. out of house. Which product?



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I used Ortho Home Defense as a perimeter house spray for years to keep spiders, bugs, etc. out of the house. I spray the entire outside of the house, and the inside perimeter of the garage, twice each year.

I used Taurus SC last year and was happy with the results also. I didn't see a single live bug inside for at least 6 months. 
It is time to buy more. Is there something else I should consider?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Curious if you have pets around that you are worried about getting into any of this exterior spray? I'd love to do the same but have a little dog that spends time outside.


----------



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

No pets. I only spray the side of the house. I spray a 10-12" band, where the brick meets the siding, and then every door sill, porch, crawl space vent, etc. I don't spray any grass.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Suspend Polyzone - 1 foot strip around foundation all the way around. Or as I call it, The Line of Death


----------

